# Frame rust on 2013 HD



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, noticed a lot of excessive frame rust in the rear wheel wells, don’t recall that problem on any other Chevy truck I had owned. Truck has 22k on it, Anyone seeing this type of issues, thanks all.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My 04 is in good shape,my wifes 2015 has rust in many areas, somebody said it was the newer wax based undercoating. Seems to me not as good as the older coatings.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Also have a 17 High Country, took delivery last February, really not too much winter weather on it, going to keep an eye on it. Any one know how long rust warranty is in effect on new truck purchase.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I had a 2014 1500 with frame rust after 1 year. There was a recall regarding the wax they put on the frame peeling off. Dealer fixed it and then I sold it. Not sure if the recall covered 2013 or not.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you drive a lot of gravel roads?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> you drive a lot of gravel roads?


Gravel should act as sand blast media and keep it rust free.......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Gravel should act as sand blast media and keep it rust free.......


Ha... LMAO... good one... Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

boss75 said:


> Also have a 17 High Country, took delivery last February, really not too much winter weather on it, going to keep an eye on it. Any one know how long rust warranty is in effect on new truck purchase.


6yr/100,000


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

With only 22k on the truck I’d say that’s an issue. Did you talk to the dealer about it? And since you also spent good money on a high country I’d say they should take care you of.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Called GM yesterday, said it was only 3 years or 36k. Try the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dealer said there is nothing they can do above it. I’m going to look into some type of rust stop or stabilizer products that may at least help stop the progression.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Post a picture of "excessive". 

After the plow mounting debacle I'm curious to see what this looks like.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

hbrady said:


> I had a 2014 1500 with frame rust after 1 year. There was a recall regarding the wax they put on the frame peeling off. Dealer fixed it and then I sold it. Not sure if the recall covered 2013 or not.


Dealer did my 2012 last year with only 15000 miles on it. Back half of the frame was perfect, front half from the back of the cab forward was bad. it look like they drew a line on the frame and said do a good job from here back. Some dealers are better than others,it's a nasty messy job to fix with the procedure they do.Some just don't want to deal with it.Dealer I bought the truck from jerked me around.Went to a different dealer fixed it no problems .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Last I knew there was 5 years on body rust. Not sure on the frame, I will try to find out.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

One correction, I believe it was a TSP or bulletin, not recall. As pointed out, a lot depends on the dealer you go to. I armed myself with all the information I could find before going in. My dealer had the truck for 2 days and the frame looked brand new when done.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

hbrady said:


> One correction, I believe it was a TSP or bulletin, not recall. As pointed out, a lot depends on the dealer you go to. I armed myself with all the information I could find before going in. My dealer had the truck for 2 days and the frame looked brand new when done.


This would include my 2013 truck at this date?


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

boss75 said:


> Hello everyone, noticed a lot of excessive frame rust in the rear wheel wells, don't recall that problem on any other Chevy truck I had owned. Truck has 22k on it, Anyone seeing this type of issues, thanks all.


Sorry to hear you're having that issue have you undercoated. we use New Hampshire oil it's an EPA approved undercoating works Wicked pissah. We were using fluid film found the key with that was not pressure washer frame . And do it spring and fall drive down a bunch of Dusty dirt roads let that build right on just like the old school way.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

boss75 said:


> This would include my 2013 truck at this date?


There was a TSP for 2012 trucks and my 2014 so I assume 2013 will be covered. Here is a thread with 2012 TSP details:
http://www.silveradosierra.com/exterior/chevy-frame-peeling-and-rusting-why-t113097.html


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Post a picture of "excessive".
> 
> After the plow mounting debacle I'm curious to see what this looks like.


Get it up asap


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

as far as rust warranty. I believe they will only fix it if there are holes. rear bumper rusted on my 09 still under the full 3/36 was told more or less you are S.O.L. it had large rust bubbles but no holes. may be different other years but I don't think so unless theres a recall
Really sad


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try fluid film thats what i been doing to my truck


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Fluid film works great I tried New Hampshire oil I haven't washed my truck since 4th of July. I have done the definition of gross misuse on this one every single part on this truck is still Factory hundred thousand miles of Backwoods beaten!! I feel like the use of salt and other ice control products should be much more regulated the highway department and other things like that this year way over used salt I personally don't need the roads to be plowed or sanded I drive a Chevy


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Where I live they use a lot of sand and salt on our highways and streets in the winter. Every spring the undersides of our trucks look kind of beat up and rusty. I just recently sold a 2005 GMC HD and other than the frame looking rusty was still as solid as new. The same goes for all my newer GM and Chevy trucks. As I don't make a habit of crawling around under my trucks I don't let it bother me. I used to pressure wash the frame by the wheel wells every spring (the section you can easily see) and repaint it just because I could see it and it peed me off. As I got older I quit that. I have never seen frame rust get bad enough on vehicles that it has ate right through except on old beaters. See it lots though on vehicles that have been sitting for a long time. So maybe driving on gravel roads beats the rust off. Will be checking my 4 new (2016 & 2017) now though just to make sure. Thanks for posting this. Good to watch for.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="Tom.S Snow Removal, post: 2277719, member: 90390 I personally don't need the roads to be plowed or sanded I drive a Chevy[/QUOTE]
We can now close any discussion about which truck brand is # 1 !:clapping::weightlifter::gunsfiring:
Classic statement of fact


----------

